# Converting old Giant ATX 760 to SS



## Volsfan (Dec 3, 2005)

I am looking at converting my first mtnbike a Giat ATX 760 to a SS. Any thoughts or ideas? I am new @ the SS bikes.

Looks like I might have trouble finding a Suspension Fork to replace the rigid one due 2 size. Another concern is being able to put a rear disc brake on it.

Am I wasting my time with this frame or is it a good idea?

Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

You have a rigid, rim-brake, geared bike and you want to convert it to a suspended, disk braked single speed? I'd say you're wasting your money, you could probably buy a new bike for what you'll spend on parts for that frame. They do make bolt on adapters for rear brakes, if you're determined to go that route. Don't forget you'll need new wheels too if yours don't have disk hubs. And a suspension fork will be longer and may screw up your bike's handling.

I just converted a similar bike to SS, I left the brakes and fork alone. I love it, but it sounds like you should be shopping for a new ride.


----------



## Volsfan (Dec 3, 2005)

That was excatly in the info I needed. Looks like I will be sticking with my FS 5.5 for the trail rides. I just wanted to get a taste of the SS with the old bike I have. Looks like it will collect more dust.

Rufudfus, Thank you for help!


----------



## Drbbt (Jan 6, 2004)

I agree with Rufudufus---leave the rigid fork and V-brakes on there and convert it to SS as is. If you like it, pop for an SS with a sus. fork and disc brakes. As for me, I love my Karate Monkey with V-brakes and rigid fork. Cheers!


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

Volsfan said:


> That was excatly in the info I needed. Looks like I will be sticking with my FS 5.5 for the trail rides. I just wanted to get a taste of the SS with the old bike I have. Looks like it will collect more dust.
> 
> Rufudfus, Thank you for help!


Noooo, don't let it collect dust! Every time I ride my new/old single speed it puts a smile on my face. You really should try it, it's amazing how different the bike feels without a derailler. I'm using it for commuting but now I want to pick up another old bike and make a mountain-geared SS. Spend a few bucks(mine ran $50, half of that was for a new chain, the cheapest my LBS had in stock) on that old Giant and SS it! You might find your 5.5 gathering dust!


----------



## Hjalti (Jan 22, 2004)

Spring for an ENO hub and rock it as is. You'll have tons of fun.

http://home.att.net/~jfgorham/giant.htm


----------



## pbayne (Mar 20, 2008)

I recently converted an old ATX 770 to singlespeed. I stayed with a rigid fork and with v-brakes. I actually raced it yesterday. I haven't worked out the chainline yet with the cog and the tensioner so the chain pops off sometimes, but it goes right back on. Hopefully I'll have it dialed soon. I'd highly recommend the SS conversion.


----------



## socanadian (Mar 17, 2008)

Just converted one to a singlespeed. Going on it's maiden ride in minutes, left it rigid.


----------



## midtnSS (Apr 26, 2004)

*Convert it*

Leave it as is and convert it. My first MTB was a 91 ATX in yellow! Tensioner, Chain, and Cassette spacers is all you need. Brakes are not that important, you'll want to keep that speed up to not loose momentum. You will see a big increase in bike handling skills with the full rigid that will make you a better rider. You'll be hooked, selling the FS, building a custom SS bike, and drinking the KoolAid in no time!


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

wow! I had an ATX760 myself - the purple to black fade hehe

I say convert it in the most economical way. Keep the stock rigid fork and the v-brakes (I remember I had cantilever brakes on mine).


----------



## socanadian (Mar 17, 2008)

It most defiantly kicks butt. Been on a couple rides now. Very aggressive, very fast.


----------



## mhaught (Sep 25, 2009)

I've love to know what you guys with old ATX 760's did to convert your bikes to SS. 
I have a 1994 ATX 760 and I'm very seriously thinking about taking the SS plunge.

I'd also like to know if anyone knows where I might find a rigid fork for my old ATX? 

Did you guys that did the SS conversion keep the same cranks? Did you keep the same rapid fire shifter/brake levers?


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

I didn't have an ATX, but my bike did have integrated shifters/levers. All it takes is an allen wrench to dis-integrate them. Looks a little weird, but who cares on a budget SS?

I kept my old crank but put a new, unramped ring on it. The old ones were shot anyway. Last time I checked universal cycles had a rigid fork for about $40. Not sure if they have threaded forks though.

Socanadian, nice ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## dinothedinosaur (Oct 17, 2009)

I have the opposite problem. I have a giant xtc two2one frame that I bought. I got it without a fork. I want to put a rigid fork on it, but I'm not sure how to determine the what the axle-to-crown dimension should be to be 'suspension-corrected'. Anybody have thoughts?


----------



## ezeetee (Mar 14, 2012)

*Snap from New Zealand*

And I assumed I was the only one........


----------



## buckyhydro (Apr 11, 2012)

*Atx 760*

I know this is an old post, but can someone recommend a place where I could buy a kit for converting one of these to SS? I pulled an ATX 760 frame out of someone's trash. Already changed out handlebars and seat with some parts lying around, but it had no wheels so needs those and needs new gear shifters or current ones rebuilt. I figure I might go w/o the gear shift and set it up as a SS since primary purpose will be commuting couple miles a day.


----------



## ezeetee (Mar 14, 2012)

*Conversion parts*

Hi, You can find everything you need on line at Jenson, Pricepoint etc(US) or Chainreaction(UK). Look around on line for the wheel set and run V brakes so you do not need disk hubs. It will have to stay rigid as they have a 1" steerer. Gear ratios are up to you. There are plenty of posts about ideal SS ratios. If you are using it for commuting only then look at the fixie ratios. it is fairly easy, and cheap, to swap the rear cog to a larger one for trail riding if you need.Have fun with your project. I would love to see the pics when you are finished. Tim.


----------

